# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest news, plus an exclusive with Dan Spitz



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 130 features all the latest haunt news, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with former Anthrax guitarist Dan Spitz. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

